# Wait till first hard frost?



## JJ Grandits

I've been following the thread about squirrel meat and have a question about squirrel hunting. For some reason, I don't really know why, we have always held off on squirrel and rabbit hunting untill after the first hard frost. Supposedly that kills off the sick ones or something. Anyone else hear of this or practice it? Here in NY sqirrel season opens Sept. 1st and I have a couple hundred acres of oak, hickory and beech behind the house that crawls with tree rats.


----------



## Guest

Around here, its to give the warbles(also known as wolfworms) time to get gone.


----------



## Wis Bang 2

I know wild cottontail rabbits have worms so you had to wait until the frost which killed them. In PA squirrel & grouse opened in mid-October while rabbit & phesant were just after Nov. first...


----------



## EDDIE BUCK

zong said:


> Around here, its to give the warbles(also known as wolfworms) time to get gone.


 Yep,thats what they say around here to. Yep,call them (wolves)


----------



## alleyyooper

We also wait. But is more to let the frost and cold nights to kill off the fleas on the rabbits.

 Al


----------



## whiskeylivewire

here's what my husband(lifelong hunter and consumer of wild game)told me: in cooler weather animals are less lkely to carry disease. the most dangerous being tularemia(rabbit fever). you can eat any of these animals at any time of year, check their livers first. a critter with no visible parasites and a good dark healthy looking liver is safe. if it has a yellow liver, don't eat it. in MO squirrel season opens the saturday before memorial day and many are eaten in the warmer months.


----------



## big rockpile

Some States it don't get cold and some have season open year round I have eaten then in both areas.

Rabbits carry some worms year round.As far as Squirrels go never knew of any problems with them.

Now all animals are loaded with Ticks in Fall.

big rockpile


----------



## Micheal

Wonder if'n it also could have something to do with after the first hard frost the trees lose most their leaves and it sure is easier to spot them bushy tailed rodents. :banana02:


----------



## big rockpile

Micheal said:


> Wonder if'n it also could have something to do with after the first hard frost the trees lose most their leaves and it sure is easier to spot them bushy tailed rodents. :banana02:


Yea but if they are moving through the leaves they create more commotion moving around.

Getting ready to go out in couple minutes.

big rockpile


----------



## Oldcountryboy

Never waited till first frost when it came to squirrels, but Ma always told me to wait till first frost before killing a wild rabbit. Supposedly to get rid of worms but I've killed plenty of rabbits all winter long that still had lots of worms and some with Tulerimia. 

Also, Ma always told me to wait for the rabbit or squirrel to move to make sure it was a healthy animal. Said if a animal just sets there and lets you shoot it, it might be sick and maybe the reason why it doesn't move. So I always give my game a moving chance before I shoot. But I would imagine that's still not 100 percent reliable.


----------



## GBov

I know a few families that wait till frost so the snakes go to sleep. That way youngsters looking UP into the trees are at less risk of snake bite!

Will most likely do the same when my guys start hunting lol.


----------



## WstTxLady

Eat them & rabbits ANYTIME. The "worms" are under the skin, not in the meat. Most people usually wait until its cold just cause of fleas & ticks. Plus it gives mom time to kick the babies. Just check the look of the meat before eating and take care of it properly and it'll all be ok. If you really are worried, check the liver also.

Some people thing you cant eat wild pigs in the summer but its not true. Just have to ice the meat faster is ALL.


----------



## backwoodsman

Oldcountryboy we were told that too by many and I followed it at one time. Liver is the key on any critter. No matter the animal its best to check and be safe. I had uncles that ate rabbits year around here. They would check the liver on each one and I dont ever remember a sick one? Rabbit fever is what the oldtimers here called it. We've been shooting squirrels since August 1st and we've had 100 degree days. Kill them clean, dress them fast and ice them down and theyre fine eating and safe. By the way deer get a liver fluke that in no way harms the meat or you.


----------



## cowboy joe

I remember being told to wait until after 3 consecutive days of hard frost which would get rid of the ticks & fleas. Around here (NY), that comes close to big bow season which is followed immediately by shotgun so the squirrel gun stays in the rack until after Christmas.


----------



## JJ Grandits

Thats one reason why I dont bow hunt. On a crisp October morning its squirrel real early, grouse in the late morning, and smallmouth bass all afternoon. Cold Canadian beer & fresh polish sausage. I love New York.


----------



## cowboy joe

JJ Grandits said:


> Thats one reason why I dont bow hunt. On a crisp October morning its squirrel real early, grouse in the late morning, and smallmouth bass all afternoon. Cold Canadian beer & fresh polish sausage. I love New York.


Man, that sounds like a great day!


----------



## backwoodsman

Never hunted grouse or chased small mouth but I love chasin the bushytails.


----------



## JJ Grandits

If smallmouth bass were dogs they'd be pitbulls. Shooting grouse is like swatting flies with a pencil. They're both great sport.


----------

